# Google 1% battery mod



## mattamous (Jan 29, 2012)

Does any one happen to have a copy of the Google 1% battery mod? Tried using Rom Toolbox doesn't work like I hoped it would.


----------



## mattamous (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone have any other ideas other than a running app?

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## osuron07 (Oct 5, 2011)

It's not real hard to edit the systemui/framework-res to do this. If you google how you'll get it and learn something . But when asking for any mods, it helps to say which rom you are wanting these for.


----------



## mattamous (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm running factory stock, rooted and with .19 kernel. Just don't want to cause any issues with the phone. That's why I haven't gone down that path yet.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## underwaterjr (Aug 5, 2011)

Try using the uot kitchen.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

